# Communists



## Crabby (Aug 27, 2003)

Y'all bunch of college students still seem bewildered that you can't take away the rights of us honest folks who own the land. Too bad. And you are losing.

Study hard!

Crabby


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

You astound me with the breadth and insighfulness of your observations. Thanks for your input.

Oh, for your non-college brain:

breadth 
1. The measure or dimension from side to side; width.
2. A piece usually produced in a standard width: a breadth of canvas.
3. Wide range or scope: breadth of knowledge.
4. Tolerance; broadmindedness: a jurist of great breadth and wisdom.
5. An effect of unified, encompassing vision in an artistic composition.

[Middle English breth, from brede(on the model of length, length).]

in·sight·ful

adj.

Showing or having insight; perceptive.

insightful·ly adv.
in·sightful·ness n.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Go home fool. We are not Communists. Your thinking of HIPPIES, and that particular species of human garbage died out 30 years ago.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

And for a summary of Mr. Crabby's great contibutions to the forum:



Crabby said:


> I'd bet it's because you'all can't see how wrong you are. Just a bunch of kids in a mans world.
> 
> Crabby





Crabby said:


> Maybe you boys better just finnnish school, work hard, and buy some land.
> 
> Politics. Go figure.
> 
> Crabby





Crabby said:


> :eyeroll: Just a setback. You creepy little land grabbing morons will be left high and dry shortly. In your eyes - what's mine is mine, what's yours is mine. Sweat bullets because sooner than later somebody other than your little cornbread judges will be hearing the story. Enjoy it while it lasts.
> 
> Crabby





Crabby said:


> :beer:
> 
> Just had to stop by and see your sorry reaction.
> 
> ...





Crabby said:


> :lol:
> 
> Decided to read here once again. Never again You folks are so far out in LaLa land, rest assured I'll never darken your door again. I really feel sorry for those that have a life. Take some advice, and move on.
> 
> ...


YOU ARE MY HERO!

Will you be my friend?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

crabby,

Who are you? Where do you live? And what the h#ll are you talking about? Oh, and did we forget to take our Prozac today?
:eyeroll:

huntin1


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

When someone won't fill in even a little bit of their profile and contributes manure such as this to the forum, he's nothing but a little-bitty internet troll. The best logic is not to respond at all. Burl


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

What's wrong with college? :lol:

Sorry but a thread that starts with pot stirring will only go where it shouldn't, sorry for ruining your chance at a soap opera Crabby.


----------

